# Perfect Tank for Plants?



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey!
So I have a small 3 gallon planted tank, with a small LED light. I REALLY want to plant 2 more smaller tanks for my other boys :-D Could someone link me to a tank at *PETSMART* (I'm in Canada :-D) that will have adequate lighting for low-medium lighting plants :shock:

The tank must come with a light, as it is near impossible to find good tank lights where I live, and I am on a tight budget.... :-?

Nothing larger than 5 gallons please! :-D


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Anarchis is good live plants.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

She's looking for TANKS ChoclateBetta. Not plants, I have a 3.5 gallon with LED lights. I'm not sure if it's strong enough, though. This is my tank, I'm still not sure if the lights are strong enough, though. :\


----------



## Relic (Jul 14, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Anarchis is good live plants.


I prefer potatoes.


----------



## Relic (Jul 14, 2012)

JBosley said:


> Hey!
> So I have a small 3 gallon planted tank, with a small LED light. I REALLY want to plant 2 more smaller tanks for my other boys :-D Could someone link me to a tank at *PETSMART* (I'm in Canada :-D) that will have adequate lighting for low-medium lighting plants :shock:
> 
> The tank must come with a light, as it is near impossible to find good tank lights where I live, and I am on a tight budget.... :-?
> ...


I like Aqueon mini bow tanks....they scratch pretty easily, just be careful and you'll be fine. 
I also like the idea of just buying a small 2-3 gallon glass tank and adding you own stuff. A tank like that you can just buy a clamp on desk light and buy any bulb you want.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Relic said:


> I like Aqueon mini bow tanks....they scratch pretty easily, just be careful and you'll be fine.
> I also like the idea of just buying a small 2-3 gallon glass tank and adding you own stuff. A tank like that you can just buy a clamp on desk light and buy any bulb you want.


+1 Buying your own tank and getting a desk light that has a 10 watt bulb over a 2.5 gallon will be moderate light, a 5 gallon with a 15 watt bulb would be low-moderate. You want the bulb to be around 20 inches from the substrate so you are not constantly fighting algae and it still keeps it at moderate light.

I don't recommend the Aqueon Mini bow because of the light placement and fikter placement, the light hovers over the filter creating algae and shade. Also the only place that plants will grow is the middle, cant put them on the left or right side.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

kfryman said:


> +1 Buying your own tank and getting a desk light that has a 10 watt bulb over a 2.5 gallon will be moderate light, a 5 gallon with a 15 watt bulb would be low-moderate. You want the bulb to be around 20 inches from the substrate so you are not constantly fighting algae and it still keeps it at moderate light.
> 
> I don't recommend the Aqueon Mini bow because of the light placement and fikter placement, the light hovers over the filter creating algae and shade. Also the only place that plants will grow is the middle, cant put them on the left or right side.


Hmmm this sounds like a great idea! :-D Where abouts can you find clamp on desk lights? Walmart...? :-?


----------



## Relic (Jul 14, 2012)

JBosley said:


> Hmmm this sounds like a great idea! :-D Where abouts can you find clamp on desk lights? Walmart...? :-?


I bought one at wal-mart for around $8..they have several colors to choose from. walk over to the hardware department and you can find all sorts of bulbs for it....just research what kinda bulb you'll need before you go buy one.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

Relic said:


> I bought one at wal-mart for around $8..they have several colors to choose from. walk over to the hardware department and you can find all sorts of bulbs for it....just research what kinda bulb you'll need before you go buy one.


Yay! :-D Thanks guys. Going to try and find a cheap tank on Kijiji or at Petsmart.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I already had my desk light from a while ago, but you can find them at Walmart and maybe shopping stores. Some hardware stores have them as well. If you want to do low cost, I went to my local hardware store and got a 15watt GE 6500k bulb for $7, then you can get one of those heat lamps for reptiles at the hardware store (only difference is that instead of the reflector on the outside being black it is metal) that is like $7.50. I like the look of a desk light more though.


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

JBosley said:


> Yay! :-D Thanks guys. Going to try and find a cheap tank on Kijiji or at Petsmart.


Old fish lady recommended CFL bulbs 6400 or 6500.

Putting them in the clamp ons improves their PAR, too!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

This is the bulb I got for my 5.5 gallon http://www.amazon.com/89091-15-Watt...&qid=1346696935&sr=8-3&keywords=ge+6500k+bulb


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

BettaQi said:


> Old fish lady recommended CFL bulbs 6400 or 6500.
> 
> Putting them in the clamp ons improves their PAR, too!


It does improve the PAR by reflecting the light into the tank more. The light always stays the same.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks guys! This is great :-D

Very excited to do some more planted tanks! Especially some bigger ones ;-) 15 gallon divided (or 10) and perhaps a sorority in my future :-D


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah, the options for plants opens a lot more and you find plants that you didn't even know about.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

Being in Canada I am actually very limited.... most stores near me don't even sell live plants :-(

Currently I just have some Java Fern, Hornwort and Moneywort in my 3 gallon


----------



## corwinlame (Sep 4, 2012)

I think its very important to your plant, You have to select best tank for planted the plants. You have to everyday change its water and some plants also required water. There are many different types of tank available for plants.


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

So whats a good clamp on lamp that will work for rimless tanks?


----------



## corwinlame (Sep 4, 2012)

DiiQue said:


> So whats a good clamp on lamp that will work for rimless tanks?


According to me I suggest you boost LED and 10gallon tank lights for rimless tanks. It is also manage the various heights of the tank. These lights are designed only for clamp on for rimless tank.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I love my clamp desk lamp (like the ones that clamp on to your desk, not to your tank) 
I simply lift it up when I need to have access to the tank, then lower it again when I'm done.


----------

